# Rodentfarm?



## Herpetology (Jun 9, 2020)

is it still operating and delivering at the moment? I see site is still up (goes down and comes up) but I don’t see any mention of it anywhere for a very long time

Don’t want to order to be ghosted


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jul 1, 2020)

Not sure they are operating any more. I heard they wanted to sell and couple of years ago I tried to buy from them but got no responses.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 1, 2020)

Jackrabbit said:


> Not sure they are operating any more. I heard they wanted to sell and couple of years ago I tried to buy from them but got no responses.


Interesting you say that, i Bought a fairly large load from them earlu last year, stuff arrived next day from them sending it (2 days from paying) In perfect quality, and packaging!

I've seen Rodent brothers has very competitive (if not equal) pricing and sizes, maybe somethings going on there? not many people breed and sell 350+g wistar rats

https://rodentbrothers.com.au/product-category/bulk/


----------



## jakethomas (Jul 3, 2020)

Rodent Brothers 110%! The best prices around and really high quality.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 3, 2020)

jakethomas said:


> Rodent Brothers 110%! The best prices around and really high quality.


Their bulk supply is very good! I will definitely use them next!

I was a bit thrown off when I saw his packaging thinking it was going to be another case of dolittlefarms prices (20$ for a 200g rat anyone?), but nope! Professional packaging, and amazing prices!


----------



## Wokka (Jul 19, 2020)

Rodentfarm is still operating although Covid19 is making airfreight difficult. I now live in Tasmania and so am not actively involved but orders keep on coming in and are dispatched promptly. Rodentfarm has no involvement with Rodent Brothers.


----------

